# Exige S2 with performance pack - photos updated again 4/5/05



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

My Exige arrived on Saturday and I've just spent the most part of the long weekend running it in before its first track day next Saturday 

I'll take some more pictures when I get a chance, but to be honest I'm just having too much fun driving it...

There's nothing I can add to what has already been written about the car - absolutely amazing to drive. All I need now are the 4 point harnesses that come with the performance pack (along with sports seats & twin oil coolers) but won't be fitted until the first service tomorrow.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Looking good Rob.

Stupid question, which car are you bringing to the Ring?

Need to have a chat about R32 experiences. Got one on my mind :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car Rob. It's gonna track well. :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Looks good Rob. That Titanium Storm?

Try not to do a 180 next weekend...


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Tee hee.... let the fun begin Rob [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

(Some cracking roads down here in Wales - let us know when you're visiting again  )


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Need to have a chat about R32 experiences. Got one on my mind :wink:


/OFFTOPIC

Are you that smitten? As well as the TT or to replace it?

I've been thinking about this myself lately :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

hiTTchy said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Need to have a chat about R32 experiences. Got one on my mind :wink:
> ...


Yep, smitten. Can do in addition, but don't think I'd use the TT. The TT has the looks, but it can't get near the R32 performance.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looks good Rob.

The speeds you'll be lapping the ring I'm now unsure whether I'll get in with you! 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very very nice.

Enjoy and have fun round those tight corners  8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Having being there when he picked it up and travelled the first 260 miles with him in the car, all i can say is WOW! It handles like it is on rails, teh stage 2 exhaust is just incredibly loud and the looks and thumbs up it gets is just incredible. All of these opinions came with the revs not exceeding 4.5k revs due to the running in! I daren't imagine what it's going to be like at full chat when fully run in! 

Paul, Rob will correct me if im worng, but I think the colour he has got is Graphite Grey, not Storm Titanium 

Quote of the day had to come from a group of kids outside Halfords (Rob was buying some blind spot things for his mirrors honest!), pulling out of the car park one fo the kids shouts "Nice car mate, u kitted it RIGHT UP!!!"


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> Looks good Rob. That Titanium Storm?
> 
> Try not to do a 180 next weekend...


Hehe - I save those for Bedford 

It's graphite grey, which is one the 3 'extreme' colours (the others being bright orange and lime green). First time I've ever seen grey described as extreme, but I do prefer it to storm and there are much less about.

omen666, yes I'll be taking it to the ring twice this year, starting in June  PM me re the R32 and we can go from there.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


R32 standard 0-60 is 6.4 - roughly the same as a standard TT - or you going to have it modded ?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

yep, a little Stage 3 or 4 conversion. That's what I need to talk to Rob about :wink:

Have you tried one? They are so planted on the road.

Anyway back on topic, I bet Rob thought the R32 handled well until today in the Exige.

I sat in with a mate who bought the first Exige, what an experience! Amazing.

He tracked it 3 weeks in and went off backwards...no track insurance....Â£4k bill... 

IIRC Â£2.5k was for the fibreglass clamshell


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm sure I saw you today Rob @ B&Q's in Ponty??? Hope you didn't have this parked up in Trealaw and didn't give the call you bugger! :evil: :lol:

Looks *awesome* mate and I wish Scott at Lotus would stop ringing me as it's getting tempting all the time!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> the stage 2 exhaust is just incredibly loud and the looks and thumbs up it gets is just incredible.


Can you explain how this works? sounds interesting, anything like the Ferrari system?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Superb motor Rob - very very very jealous!!!

Hope you're gonnna bring this to Silverstone for the F1 testing day


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Luvvverly looking car Rob. Can't wait to see it in the flesh. Should be fun at the ring 8)


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Luvvverly looking car Rob. Can't wait to see it in the flesh. Should be fun at the ring 8)


 [smiley=stupid.gif]

Looking forward to see it IRL ! 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > hiTTchy said:
> ...


OFFTOPIC
There's much more to the R32 performance than the 0-60 benchmark. Handling is much better than the 3.2 TT, due to the uprated/lowered suspension, 90mm longer wheelbase and reduced overhangs.
/OFFTOPIC


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Anyway back on topic, I bet Rob thought the R32 handled well until today in the Exige.


Well, I had an Elise 111R with Exige suspension, wheels and tyres so I was used to other-world handling compared to sports saloons. I've been on a number of track days with Stu in his Evo so it was easy to compare the (huge) gap between Elise vs R32 track performance.

However, what I wasn't expecting was such a noticeable improvement over the Elise, simply due to the aerodynamics. The Exige splitter and wing are definitely NOT just for show!



NaughTTy said:


> Hope you're gonnna bring this to Silverstone for the F1 testing day


Yep 



V6 TT said:


> I'm sure I saw you today Rob @ B&Q's in Ponty??? Hope you didn't have this parked up in Trealaw and didn't give the call you bugger! :evil: :lol:
> 
> Looks *awesome* mate and I wish Scott at Lotus would stop ringing me as it's getting tempting all the time!


Yeah, I'm afraid it was me as I had to take a brief break in my hectic running-in schedule to do some domestic stuff with Gemma and the Jimny in order to avoid having a domestic! :wink:

I'm up at Oulton Park for its first track day this Saturday 7th May (hence the rush to get the miles on - 1st service booked for tomorrow) but then I'm back in Trealaw on Saturday night, providing I can find somewhere to park it overnight. If you fancy a hoon around early on Sunday morning, let me know. I also have to pop by and see DIRY as I've still got his walky talky from the last South Wales meet.



dj c225 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > the stage 2 exhaust is just incredibly loud and the looks and thumbs up it gets is just incredible.
> ...


No tricks, just loud below 6200rpm and even louder once it gets onto the high-lift cam profile all the way to 8500rpm! :lol:

It goes in for its after sales service tomorrow, after which (quote Lotus handbook) 'you can enjoy the car's full performance'


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

nice 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

himpe said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Luvvverly looking car Rob. Can't wait to see it in the flesh. Should be fun at the ring 8)
> ...


Was your smiley aimed at me/my post or have i missed something here? :?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> himpe said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I wanted to say the same thing as you, so being the lazy person i am i just put that smiley ... 

Cheers !


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Leo Sex G ???


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Leo Sex G ???


LOL, no, wait 'til you hear the ironic thing......


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Beautiful car Rob - looks so good in that colour too


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Rob

What a cool looking car!
Are you going to Bedford on the 30th May? If so, then I will see you there (I'll be in a blue S2 135r).

Cheers

Phil


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> What a cool looking car!
> Are you going to Bedford on the 30th May? If so, then I will see you there (I'll be in a blue S2 135r).
> ...


Hi Phil,
Yes, I'll be at Bedford on the 30th and I'll look out for you - make sure you say hi if I don't spot you first.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I saw you today Rob @ B&Q's in Ponty??? Hope you didn't have this parked up in Trealaw and didn't give the call you bugger! :evil: :lol:
> ...


...hey, my eye sight isn't as bad as I thought! I was driving past you as you were getting out of the jeep as I would have had a chat otherwise as I knew the Exige was iminent.

RE Saturday night if you want to park it on my drive (it won't get up the slight concrete step into my garage and that's where my baby sleeps anyhow!) the offer stands from before and we live on a fairly modern closed estate so no cars come passing through if you know what I mean and I'll get Bethan to park the A2 Sport behind it as an extra measure - we are extremely quiet around these parts TBH - I'll have no probs ferrying you the 10 minutes to trealaw - anything for a co-pilots view of your new toy! I also know where DIRY lives so would make life a little easier I guess - give me a call over the w/e if you like...

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed! :wink: :lol: Hope to catch up with you soon matey.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Have you thought of a lighter colour for the alloys? It needs a bit brightening as it all looks so dark now...don't you think?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Have you thought of a lighter colour for the alloys? It needs a bit brightening as it all looks so dark now...don't you think?


...the alloys look amazing in the flesh and match all the other black accent bits of the car IMO - VERY mean and aggressive... I'm just trying to think why I cancelled my order?! :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought of a lighter colour for the alloys? It needs a bit brightening as it all looks so dark now...don't you think?
> ...


So you would say that your silver alloys look less aggressive then?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Have you thought of a lighter colour for the alloys? It needs a bit brightening as it all looks so dark now...don't you think?


er, no - the look is exactly as I want it


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought of a lighter colour for the alloys? It needs a bit brightening as it all looks so dark now...don't you think?
> ...


Go on Dean, ring 'em up and get one.

Just buy a cheap Mondeo for running back and forth to work


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


...oh yes! The exige (especially in this colour) must be seen in the flesh to appreciate just how menacing it really is - truly awesome and the nicest motor on the forum by far!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


STOP IT!!! :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> LOL, no, wait 'til you hear the ironic thing......


Go on then, don't keep me in suspense, can't wait a month...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, no, wait 'til you hear the ironic thing......
> ...


It should have been XGE not EXG, but the dealer made a mistake with the plate (now rectified).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What EXG means? EXit Git? :lol: (Only joking robert  )


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan, you are truly a clown.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Rob, v.nice :wink:

You have IM.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

r14n.....didn`t I see you on Saturday at the Z dyno day?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

b3ves said:


> It goes in for its after sales service tomorrow, after which (quote Lotus handbook) 'you can enjoy the car's full performance'


And from what I saw Sat morning, he was enjoying it to the full.

Lots of nice metal at Oulton Park, and lots of them spun off on the damp track.

I Need to get back on the track at Oulton, it really is a great track.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > It goes in for its after sales service tomorrow, after which (quote Lotus handbook) 'you can enjoy the car's full performance'
> ...


----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## martin_read (May 13, 2002)

Rob,

I was at Snetterton today for my first track day with the Caterham.

During the drivers briefing the bloke sitting at the same table looked
familiar....

..No, surely not, what is Gavan Kershaw doing here ? Sure enough, there
is a yellow Exige 240 R sitting in a pit garage next to us.

We had a chat with the Great Man, and he's a really nice bloke, gave me
some advice on how to stop spinning off in the wet 

The 240R on track is awesome, very very quick, and has a lovely howl.

It left a VX220T for dead !

However in the Caterham, we gave it a hard time... we got in it's way !

cheers

Martin


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Beves, 
Get yourself onto http://www.fancyplates.com/ and sort out the size of your front plate before we go to the 'ring...
:wink:


----------

